# Maxed out the drying wheel!



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

After a couple of weeks of family matters that needed my attention, I finally got back to making a few lures...full production style. Tonight I maxed out my drying wheel with my next round of baits...will be painting them up this week and hopefully have them finished next weekend. I will be trying a few ideas I have for some flashy looks...hope they work...if they don't, then I may be well into next week before I get these finished.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Cant wait to see what your cooking up!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing your results, Fugi. That wheel is going to be getting a heck of workout, eh?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks great! I can't wait to see the results! nice set-up!


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

That is a nice setup! I went a completely different route with my wheel, I have one motor per bait, costs more, but I like the ability to just run one, or all four. I am not using an epoxy, so I only have to spin my lures for a short time.

Can't wait to see them done!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Fugi - Gee I like that lure shape, the curves are so natural, that wheel isn't bad either. pete


----------

